# Calhoun County



## Researcher31726 (Oct 11, 2006)

This is an excerpt from my 10/12 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News this week. Hope it helps some of y'all. (I posted Randolph and Terrell Counties' on their threads.)
Sue   

  Deer processors and taxidermists are getting busy now, but they will really be putting in some hours in the weeks and months to come, with the approaching gun season. ... Ronald Whiddon, of Whiddon’s Deer Processing in Leary, has already had several deer brought into his place, including a nice eight-pointer. Some of the deer he has received “used to” call Mitchell and Baker Counties home. I asked him if he had many hunters that harvested their deer from nearby Chickasawahatchee WMA, that is located in Calhoun County.  (It’s, unfortunately, too easy to forget that we have some good choice public hunting lands in our backdoor, besides all the quality places that are leased or owned by private landowners or timber companies.) He told me that he did see some, “Mainly those hunters are wanting the deer skinned and dressed, maybe quartered and placed in an ice chest.”  I have had  a lot of hunters ask about that WMA, wondering if they should hunt it.  “Getting familiar with it is important,” asserted Ronald.  “I know some hunters who always get deer.”  He added, that he, too, is looking forward to seeing all his “old friends” and making new ones in the upcoming season.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 24, 2006)

_This is part of my 10/26 column, "The Outdoor Scene,: which appears in The Citizen News.  _


   “About 75 % of what we’re getting right now are does,” revealed Ronald Whiddon, of Whiddon’s Deer Processing in Leary.  He added that they had gotten some nice bucks, too, including a pretty 9 point.”  Hunters who have made their first kill are, also, bringing them to the Calhoun County place.  “With gun season, it’s wide open now.  But we had a nine-pointer brought in that was done in by a muzzle-loader.”


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 6, 2006)

Any good news to share?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 27, 2006)

Any reports of sightings or harvests?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Apr 1, 2007)

Just checking to see if y'all were working on your food plots, leases, or doing any turkey hunting? Seeing anything?
Sue


----------

